# "MAC shouldn't be worn everyday, it's stage makeup."



## crystrill (Mar 22, 2008)

So last night I referred someone to MAC when this girl was like "Oh, no... try Bare Escentuals... it's better for your skin, MAC is stage makeup, not meant for everyday wear, and if you wear it everyday when you're old you'll have bad skin." Well, she didn't say it ALL at once but I summarized it into one sentence. She works at Sephora.

Since when is MAC ONLY stage makeup? I don't see them selling any other "stage" makeup at department store counters. When I pointed it out she said it's because "...it's a makeup line, that's why they sell it." But when ever have you seen a department store selling stage makeup? The counters in those stores are for the "general public". And she was like "Ask any professional makeup artist, they will tell you that it's stage makeup." 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but all the "stage makeup" MAC sells is sold only at a MAC STORE. As for the counters, it's just "general use" products. The *same* items you would find at a Dior, Lancome, etc... counter. So how is wearing my "stage makeup" StudioFix hurting my skin? TONNSSS of people who aren't even into MAC "like that" own StudioFix.

And not to knock Bare Escentuals because I'm sure it works wonderful for some people, but that crap only makes me ashy. No matter what color, or combination of colors I use. Or how I use it. People have been wearing regular, non mineral makeup for years just fine. I'm not going to walk around looking ashy because it's "better for me".


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 22, 2008)

Nah don't believe that crap.  Use whatever works best for you.  I don't know where she got that idea, but I highly disagree with it.  I would attribute bad skin when you are older to lack of sunscreen, tanning, smoking etc, and not much to do with my makeup choices in younger years!


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 22, 2008)

Im sure using foundation is good for your skin as it prtects it from sun damage (if has spf) and pollution as long as you cleanse properly. I tried to use Bare essensuals and after a few days i swear all the buffing nearly rubbed the skin off my face! my face was red raw!!


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 22, 2008)

I've never heard of MAC being stage makeup, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is. I've been told by a MAC artist that some of their products are used to work well with photography (I guess this applies to any makeup) such as Studio Tech. Whenever I go somewhere that I know photos will be taken, I'll wear studio fix or tech. I'm sure as long as you take care of your face each day there should not be a problem. This is a good topic btw.


EDIT: I also want to add . . . Wear MAC everyday because we only live once and we pay way too much for it and we have too much of it.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2008)

YES....All the worlds a stage...and we're on it...wearin MAC


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 22, 2008)

A lot of people think it StudiFix clogs pores. It actually doesn't and was designed with dermatology testing.  The misconception comes from people reusing the sponge that comes with the compact. That sponge after use starts to harbor bacteria, and that's the bacteria that helps cause acne. Another issue is with talc being in the make-up, which mineral make-up doesn't contain.


----------



## crystrill (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_ Another issue is with talc being in the make-up, which mineral make-up doesn't contain._

 
And talc isn't just found in my "stage makeup". It's in drugstore brands too.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_YES....All the worlds a stage...and we're on it...wearin MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I <3 you


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_And talc isn't just found in my "stage makeup". It's in drugstore brands too._

 

Exactly! these were the biggest complaints I hear about StudioFix specifically.


----------



## red (Mar 22, 2008)

Mac is considered Professional Makeup, and used by the pros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It has high pigmentation, and so many positives.
Yes, it doesn't always have the best ingredient list, but this can be said of most brands.

Insofar as talc, it's in almost all face powders, including Le Clerc.
I believe that Shiseido's face powder doesn't contain talc, but this is a rarety among most major brands.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 22, 2008)

Even if it were true, stage makeup = wonderful quality!

And I think something that contributes to MAC not being "consumer friendly" is that the brand is a very trendy and may have a OTT atmosphere.


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm willing to bet she looked boring, with just a bit of brown mascara on. 
Don't forget, they don't sell MAC at Sephora...she was probably trying to make a comission.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 22, 2008)

To each their own, and my own happens to be MAC.  Sure, the stage stuff is sold...mostly at the Pro store.  I certainly don't walk out the door looking like I spackled my face so it can be seen from 30 feet away.  I use MAC because I love the color selection and the quality...end of story.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_YES....All the worlds a stage...and we're on it...wearin MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i freakin LOVE that!!!

mac started out as stage makeup, but what is sold at stores and counters has been reformulated so that it is "everyday" wearable by "everyday" people.  some pro products, such as chromacakes, paint sticks, leaf metal, glitter and some piggies, are more "stage makeup" makeup, but they can be incorporated into everyday wear.  for some people


----------



## Esme (Mar 23, 2008)

I am from a theatre background (in my education, etc) and know the difference. Yes, there is a line of MAC stage make up but as someone else said, that is not what is sold to the general public.
Besides, some stage makeup is fine for street wear! I have been known to go out with stage make up on, especially lippie! It lasts forever. I also like the cover ups for stage mu and the one that is meant for scars and burn victims? Shoot, I can't think of the name of it, now. Anyway, that is great.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats why there is MAC PRO STORE, they have things that are used for the 'stage' and other things. But no way is MAC in general, a stage makeup brand. In fact, that is a compliment because it is one brand that has variety for most skin tones. MAC is sold everywhere and all the products can be worn everyday depending upon what works for you. And its guaranteed that other MAs will say that about MAC because its their competitor.


----------



## Meryl (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_ I would attribute bad skin when you are older to lack of sunscreen, tanning, smoking etc, and not much to do with my makeup choices in younger years!_

 
Exactly!

MAC has some wonderful sheer formulas, with lovely neutral colours... and that's what I wear.


----------



## amoona (Mar 23, 2008)

Not to diss any Sephora employees (specifically MAC_Pixie cuz we love ya girl) but I've noticed that Sephora employees are kinda anti-MAC haha. Everytime I go into Sephora and start talkin to one of their associates they start raggin on MAC - umm I didn't even bring up MAC. A lot of the stuff they say is also untrue or uber offensive like "they're artists look like trannys." Then I say, first of all I'm a MAC artist and I may look like a fab drag queen but not a tranny (hehe) and one of my managers is a tranny so what's wrong with trannys?! That usually shuts them up.

Anyway back on track - PRO stores have more of the "stage make-up" while counters and normal stores have make-up for the general public. Reason why we don't have pro pans at the counter - it's more of a professional product.


----------



## genica (Mar 23, 2008)

As long as you know how to properly apply foundation it will look good, stage makeup or not.  I much prefer my studio fix to BE which does NOTHING for my skin.

Not using sunscreen, smoking, etc. ages you and makes you look bad, not using MAC.  That lady needs to get her facts straight before she starts preaching to people.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2008)

It doesn't matter if your makeup is from the MAC counter, the MAC pro store or the drugstore.  If you apply it correctly, if you know what you are doing, that is all that matters.  You can make it work.  Again, it all comes down to the relative idea of what stage makeup is or what is too much.


----------



## seabird (Mar 23, 2008)

i think she perhaps said it because mac was originally developed as make-up for stage and photography, which has now sort of filtered down by being available to the public easily in dept stores and them introducing products that can be used on a day to day basis without being harsh for your skin. i wouldn't say that studio fix is bad for your skin at all, or they wouldn't sell it. though there are obviously still some products which are aimed at photography and stage in mind, such as the chromacakes etc. i think it's all just a bit of confusion really, and i think the best advice for everyone is just to wear what is best suited to you.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2008)

As mentioned before, MAC originally was used for photography and film. Then it was sold to everyday people. Everyday people aren't actors and models... evne though MAC sort of makes us feel like we're stars... if that even makes sense?


----------



## darkwater_soul (Mar 23, 2008)

Not ALL Sephora employees are bad, mind you.  We also don't work on commission.... I think in any store, dept or makeup retailer, you will get others who trash talk lines in order to sell what they have. Period. You need to go in with your own thoughts, and take what they say with a grain of salt. Every time I sit a client down, I listen to what she uses, and then I ASK if she is happy with said product. If she isn't then I recommend something. I never trash talk what they use, or other lines, because ALL makeup brands have something great to offer...


----------



## darkwater_soul (Mar 23, 2008)

We aren't all anti-MAC, now...


----------



## crystrill (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thats why there is MAC PRO STORE, they have things that are used for the 'stage' and other things. But no way is MAC in general, a stage makeup brand. In fact, that is a compliment because it is one brand that has variety for most skin tones. MAC is sold everywhere and all the products can be worn everyday depending upon what works for you. And its guaranteed that other MAs will say that about MAC because its their competitor._

 
THANK YOU! That's what I was saying. I'm like if it was stage makeup, it wouldn't be sold in a department store. All their stage items are in the STORES only. Not the counter.

I guess because she works at Sephora and I don't work at any type of beauty store she thought she was right. Because that's the vibe I was getting from her.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 23, 2008)

Funny, BE is actually really horrible for your skin. I'd rather trust a huge international company like Estee Lauder with science and technology behind it than some shit concoction a hippie brewed up in the 70s.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_Funny, BE is actually really horrible for your skin. I'd rather trust a huge international company like Estee Lauder with science and technology behind it than some shit concoction a hippie brewed up in the 70s._

 
That's funny, because huge international companies are typically the ones looking to make the most money with the least effort, and usually don't have the consumer's best interests at heart.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_Funny, BE is actually really horrible for your skin. I'd rather trust a huge international company like Estee Lauder with science and technology behind it than some shit concoction a hippie brewed up in the 70s._

 
Yep, BE is not good your skin at all. It's got all that bismuth crap in it which causes irritation. It even broke me out, and I've never had any other foundation break me out.


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 24, 2008)

Meh...I hate the attitude of "To sell my products, I need to talk crap about other lines". Positivity works wonders...hope that Sephora SA learns that. My Sephora SAs get my sale by telling me how much they love *insert product here* and what it does for them- not by trashing another line. And I think that philosophy is universal in retail. Positive attitudes will take you far


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 24, 2008)

Since when did Sephora hire such ignorant people? She was so rude =.=' Billions of people use MAC products for everyday use!


----------



## *Star Violet* (Mar 24, 2008)

I know  few ppl who apply regular drug store foundtaion/makeup and look caked up to look fairer or tanner...


----------



## slowhoney (Mar 24, 2008)

Pure and simple, an uneducated comment. I wouldn't pay much attention!

MAC is one of the most-used brands by the professional make-up industry, and not primarily stage make-up either. Soooo, yeah. Silly. I also think most people give their skin enough of a break from make-up that it won't 'ruin' your skin or make you age faster. I'm sure it CAN play a role in the condition of your skin, but as long as you wash it off every night and allow your skin to breathe, I can't see it making much of a negative impact. Unless you're a clown for a living. In that case, it may have some bad effects...


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 25, 2008)

oh my godddddddddd she clearly doesn't know what she's on about. im a professional make up artist and i also work for mac 2 days a week.. i wear mac make up on a daily basis and its not stage make up. mac is great.. youve got light make up and youve got the more fuller coverage and bright coloured make up. theres something for everyone and for every day wear soooo in conclusion shes needs to shh up


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slowhoney* 

 
_Pure and simple, an uneducated comment. I wouldn't pay much attention!

MAC is one of the most-used brands by the professional make-up industry, and not primarily stage make-up either. Soooo, yeah. Silly. I also think most people give their skin enough of a break from make-up that it won't 'ruin' your skin or make you age faster. I'm sure it CAN play a role in the condition of your skin, but as long as you wash it off every night and allow your skin to breathe, I can't see it making much of a negative impact. Unless you're a clown for a living. In that case, it may have some bad effects... _

 
word.

i use mac for crazy wacky photoshoots but then ill use it for bridal make up too.. theres a look in mac products for everything


----------



## astronaut (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodbyexxkitty* 

 
_Yep, BE is not good your skin at all. It's got all that bismuth crap in it which causes irritation. It even broke me out, and I've never had any other foundation break me out._

 
Same here. BE made me have horrible acne, face really oily, itchy, and my face BURNED when I sweat or when the oil mixes. And it's not an uncommon reaction at all considering I've heard so many being allergic to the bisbuth oxychoride.

I emailed BE a couple times before about their products and application and always got a reply back. When I told them about my face itching and stuff, I got NO REPLY back! Not even a "see a physician, BE might not be fore you" or anything!


----------



## athena123 (Mar 26, 2008)

There are some people [I'm one of them] that can't wear MAC foundations. I tried the Studio Fix, Mineralized Satin Finish and they either turned yellow on me or, in the case of Studio Fix, clogged my pores. Clogged pores were not a case of using dirty sponges, brushes or not cleaning my face well. It's just that the ingredients aren't suitable for my skin type. I couldn't use Bare Escentuals either; the bismuth made my face itch and gave me an eery, metallic sheen. I do use mineral makeup from another company; a small company based in Texas and I do tend to think that company has the interests of customers in mind. 

With that said, heavy MAC foundations may not be for everyone but the range of colors is truly awesome. And the eyeshadows, blushes and MSFs are truly stellar. Too bad the OP ran into such a snarky Sephora SA; I've had the good fortune to encounter nothing but great CS from my local Sephoras.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 27, 2008)

I use BE and it works really well for me. I also use Hyper Real, and that also works well.


----------



## kalice (Mar 31, 2008)

Because MAC started out as makeup for photography, they actually have consistently decent pigmentation in their products. Wonderfully no-fuss, practical, well pigmented products in an obscene range of colours and textures. I'm so sick of searching for random HGs that cost an arm or leg that may or may not work with dubious marketing schemes. FYI, just because its mineral and natural doesn't mean its automatically "good" for your skin. Actually, there's no basis for mineral makeup to be better for your skin just because its mineral.


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

I never heard that mac is "stage makeup" I'm a MUA & I never heard of this.
I wear mac foundation & powder, i'm 34 I don't look a day over 25.
*Things to do to help your skin*
- drink 8-10 glasses of water a day
- wash all makeup off before going to bed
- exfoliate 1x a week
- use SPF
- do not use a sponge when applying foundation, use a brush. If using a sponge throw it out, do not reuse
- make sure all your brushes are clean
- moisterize day & night, apply eyecream & night - your never to young to start moisterizing
- limit yourself to alchol
If you do these things for your skin. Your skin will thank you later. If you have prob. skin goto a dermalogist.
Hope this helps


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow - I only heard that comment about MAC being stage makeup once in passing sometime in the early '90s when MAC was first going mainstream.

*Edit: I should mention that the person who said that wasn't, umm how do I say this nicely...she wasn't very "up-to-date". She only wore Mary Kay or Merle Norman or something that started with an M.

No offense intended to anyone who uses Mary Kay or Merle Norman, of course.


----------



## Solace (Apr 11, 2008)

haha. The rumor that MAC shouldn't be worn everyday was probably started by competitors in order to discredit MAC.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2008)

That lady doesn't know what she's talking about. Nars is a line there, comparable in color but MAC is superior in quality. Brainwashing to get get you in Sephora rather than a MAC counter.

I love Sephora but disagree with that lady, some lines have more to offer than others, thats what is so great about the diverity of Sephora. She is denying the diversity and quality MAC offers, which happen to be in correlation to a standard Sephora tries to offer.

MAC just knows how to please and continue to do so, notice the many lines that come and go in Sephora?


----------

